

Ask HN: What all things can a developer on H4 visa do? - tn13

I can at least answer interviews and get someone to sponsor me an H4 ?
======
blufox
If you are looking forward to obtaining an H1B.....The start date for filing
new H1-B visa is April 1st, 2013. And normally the quota of 65k is reached
very quickly. So you have between now and Apri1 1st to find a sponsor. Reach
out to companies to see if they are willing to sponsor a new H1B.

------
mahesh_gkumar
H4 is a dependent visa for spouses. You can legally stay in the US but cant
work (you won't get an SSN). Only thing that you can do is keep coding on side
projects and wait till you find a company willing to sponsor you H1.

------
manishsharan
I don't think you meant H4 -- that is spousal visa ; it is only granted if
your spouse has H1B.

~~~
tn13
YEs thats what I meant. What can a H4 visa holder do ? My spouce is working, I
am not though I am equally qualified.

~~~
eshvk
Like the other poster said, work on side projects. Attend interviews. Once
someone agrees to sponsor you for an H1B and assuming it gets through by this
year, you can start working on October 01.

